# Jacques Hotteterre - "Premier Flûtiste Français"



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

This is primarily a 'note' to Huilun and other flutists & aficionados of the instrument.

The CD release from 1997 is, for instance, here:

amazon.com/Hotteterre-Premier-Flutiste-Francais-Complete/product-reviews/B0000029VQ/ref=dpx_acr_txt?showViewpoints=1

The page links to an enthusiastic review - which also reports some resistance to the music among Frenchmen (hah).

I have the Seon LP version of the 1977 Philips release. It is my plan to transfer the music to CD-R - unless the music antagonizes me too much.

The instruments recorded include a musette (a kind of bagpipe), recorders in f, German flutes, Baroque oboes, Baroque bassoon, dessus de viole, bass viola da gamba, lute, and harpsichord. All instruments either original early 18th C. or copies.
The performers include Franz Bruggen, Barthold and Wieland Kuijken, Gustav Leonhardt, and Toyohiko Satoh, and others less known today.

YouTube being the catch-all it is nowadays, some of this music is probably there.


----------

